# Washington DC-National Harbor



## wauhob3 (Oct 28, 2012)

We are staying at National Harbor Thanksgiving week. Any advice on if I should make a unit or floor request? I saw some units have balconies and some don't. We are in a two bedroom sleeps 8 unit. There will be four of us the youngets being 19.I have been torn regarding whether to drive in or take public transportation in to DC but it looks like driving in will be easier and probably cheaper with 4. We will likely take a couple of day trips outside of DC. Mount Vernon and Gettysburg any suggestions for a not to miss place near DC?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

What was the Civil War battlefield that the residents of DC took their buggies out to watch early in the war? 

As for National Harbor -- your getting a balcony is most likely locked with your RCI reservation - as in Wyndham points, those are 2 different point levels in all size units. I had a balcony 3/2 a while ago - not much to see - from the balcony, IMHO.

Also, will the Gaylord have its Christmas decorations up? Walk over there anyway ... the lobby for a new hotel is just spectactual. 

There is a Subway in this area - but several blocks away (down to the harbor and to the left). Most of the other places to eat took too much money for my gang.

When I was last there, the CVS on the street level of NH, was not yet open. And Disney was still suppose to be building.  :ignore:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it was Bull Run aka Manassas. Please correct me if wrong, I have not fact checked/Googled it.  Just a history Geekette.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 28, 2012)

You dont have enough time to see DC, much less for the not to miss stuff out of town

like: 

Baltimore's Inner Harbor and Annapolis Md

and as long as your in Annapolis, you might as well drive across the Chesapeake to visit some of the small towns on the Eastern Shore, maybe drive all the way to Ocean City

When I lived in the DC area we always did two day trips in the Fall, one to Thurmont Md. (when  the President was at Camp David you could meet the off duty Secret Service at The Cozy Inn) We went for the freshly squeezed Apple Cider at McCutcheon's and the other local orchards. our second trip was a drive down the Blue Ridge Pky to the Luray Caverns

Enjoy, but if you drive into DC you wont...

Im a DC native and my last trip I drove into town for lunch at an old favorite....parking alone was $17...I wont do it again. The Metro is the way to go.


----------



## wauhob3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ron Praise-The reason I was thinking of driving in with four that public transporatation would be the same or more costly then paying for parking and someone posted it takes 40 minutes to use transport verses 15 minutes driving. I'm hoping that since it is Thanksgiving week perhaps traffic and downtown parking will be easier but is that unlikely? 

Gaylords Christmas light show begins the day after we arrive so we will attend the 6 PM tree lighting/snowfall show one of the nights. 

Vactionhopeful, We will likely eat lunch out while out and about but I am planning to cook or bring simple things for dinner to save money. Can you fill me in how well stacked the kitchen is? For example, is making garlic bread, boiling pasta etc easy to do with what is in the unit?. We are driving so I can bring what is needed but want to keep it at a minimum with four of us in a car.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

Standard kitchen stuff. Couple of pots, fry pan, etc. Don't count on a cookie try - bring foil or broiler pan. Don't count on baking dishes. Might have a sponge/scrubber. Small dish soap, 1 or 2 packets for dishwasher (ask housekeeping staff for more; front desk might be in their "charge you $$ for it" mode - happening at more Wyndham resorts all the time). Bring your own ground coffee and filters (usually 1 Welsome packet). Should have a 1/2 gallon plastic jug with lid.

Washer/dryers are in a cabinet with the ice machine (or is it the coke machine) on each floor -- free but bring you own soap. Not in the unit.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 28, 2012)

wauhob3 said:


> Ron Praise-The reason I was thinking of driving in with four that public transporatation would be the same or more costly then paying for parking and someone posted it takes 40 minutes to use transport verses 15 minutes driving. I'm hoping that since it is Thanksgiving week perhaps traffic and downtown parking will be easier but is that unlikely?
> 
> Gaylords Christmas light show begins the day after we arrive so we will attend the 6 PM tree lighting/snowfall show one of the nights.
> 
> Vactionhopeful, We will likely eat lunch out while out and about but I am planning to cook or bring simple things for dinner to save money. Can you fill me in how well stacked the kitchen is? For example, is making garlic bread, boiling pasta etc easy to do with what is in the unit?. We are driving so I can bring what is needed but want to keep it at a minimum with four of us in a car.



Let us know how it turns out..I was there last Thanksgiving, and I was sorry I drove into town. I wouldnt expect  to get anywhere in town from the beltway in 15 minutes.

The kitchens are well stocked. although we went out (to Baltimore) for Thanksgiving Dinner,  my first plan was to have hosted a family dinner at National Harbor..The kitchen would have handled it. The problem with cooking  at National Harbor is that there is not a regular grocery there. Only a gourmet market and the CVS...If you dont bring it with you have to drive to Oxon Hill to the nearest Giant

And the Gaylord was spectacular the week before Thanksgiving last year
I have pictures somewhere but for now here are some photos of National harbor, the resort and town

found some Gaylord shots


----------



## wauhob3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful information! 

RonPraise I saw your pictures before when I did a search those are great and gives a good idea on what to really expect! 

Vacationhopeful I will bring a cookie sheet, foil and a few extra kitchen items. I typically don't cook much on vacation but I will a little more this time. I still haven't decided about Thanksgiving dinner.

Edited to add looking at their site I think we may save Mount Vernon for Thanksgiving Day and try to get reservations tomorrow for the Thanksgiving Buffet at the Mount Vernon Inn if its not too late. It happens to be our 32nd anniversary too so it will be extra nice to go there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

Congraduations on your 1000 Post!


----------



## loafingcactus (Oct 28, 2012)

Driving in that area is PURE HELL.  Do not do it! It is entirely possible to get stuck in a situation where it could take 3 or more hours to get from there to DC or back- something that would really ruin your vacation.  The cost of public transportation is more than worth it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

That week has the Maryland school closed every year. And the Friday (and that weekend) after Thanksgiving is when a lot of families do the museums with the kids.


----------



## wauhob3 (Oct 28, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Congraduations on your 1000 Post!



Thanks, I didn't even realize that.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not saying that you shouldn't bring stuff like cookie sheets, etc

But, my experience at most Wyndham resorts is that if you call the front desk and ask for something like that, most of the time they'll bring you one


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 29, 2012)

The resort directed us to the closest Metro stop. Parking was moderate for the day. Can't remember exactly, but I'm thinking around $4. We bought all day Metro passes for a reasonable sum. My husband's one request was that he not be forced to drive in DC. Even if you drive in, you may want Metro passes to avoid walking so far from place to place. The Metro daily pass takes care of that for you.

We drove out to Dulles one day to see the Space Shuttle. Nice museum.

We did not get a balcony unit and our view was of the roof and the parking garage. A unit facing the distant harbor would have been much nicer.

The CVS is open now. There were signs for an upcoming Children's Museum, but I don't recall when it is to open.

Sheila


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 29, 2012)

*April Visit*

We visited the week after Easter break week.  As a group of 4 we also found the metro passes a bit expensive and decided we would try driving ourselves (since we were driving to DC anyway).  

We never had a problem at all.  I had mapquested a number of parking garages so we had some options.  The first day we did one of those city tour buses....hop on; hop off...they picked us up around the corner in National Harbour and we got the lay of the land so to speak in DC.  

We drove into the city each morning after eating in....parking nearest the "area" we wanted to explore.  We usually ate somewhere in the city and drove back to National Harbour for dinner at the condo.  

You can also give driving a try and see how it goes having a back up plan to use the metro......if you decide to take a city tour I'd recommend the one that picks you up and drops you off right in National Harbor and do it the first day you're in town so you can get a feel for the city and hit a lot of the out of way places that only require a quick visit.  Then you'll know how to divide up the rest of your week...and a week was not long enough in the city much less trying to spend days elsewhere.  

Judy


----------



## wauhob3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mount Vernon has 140 people on their waiting list for Thanksgiving Dinner. Anyone have an alternative suggestion?


----------



## lisa1001 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.gadsbystavernrestaurant.com/html/information.html

You might want to try gadsbys tavern.  It's a quaint colonial restaurant in Old Town Alexandria.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 2, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> That week has the Maryland school closed every year. And the Friday (and that weekend) after Thanksgiving is when a lot of families do the museums with the kids.



That's also Black Friday -- the busiest shopping day of the fall.  If you are going to drive, find out where the regional malls are and go the other way!


----------

